# Edit Bootloader Paths



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Since a picture is worth 1000 words....

:upset:

I can't figure out how to edit booloader paths. 

I had the triple boot working- 7, vista, WUBI ubuntu. Then I installed Snow Leopard and tried to add it in via easyBCD.....and all hades broke loose. 

Anybody know how to fix? And how to actually set OSX to boot from windows, since there's no drive letter?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Open an elevated command prompt in Windows 7

IMPORTANT: make a backup of your bcd file first. To do that, type:



> bcdedit /export C:\SAVEDBCD


*For Vista:*


> bcdedit /set {*insert here*} device partition=F:


* insert the Windows vista BCD ID, too small for me to read (take out the *'s)

ok, Vista should be working now, please test it to make sure

*For Ubuntu:* - optional; this will rename "nst Linux Loader" to "Wubi Ubuntu"



> bcdedit /set {*insert here*} description "Wubi Ubuntu"


* insert the "nst Linux Loader" BCD ID, too small for me to read (take out the *'s)

It is getting late, so try those, which should get Vista back on its feet, also go to the elevated cmd and type "bcdedit" please post back the results right-click the cmd prompt and select "mark" then highlight every thing, then post the results. Please copy the results, so i will be able to copy and paste

Also, what is the "EFI snow leopard" partition for???


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in OSX right now, and loving it. I'll be gone tomorrow but i'll run those commands and a bcdedit screenshot saturday. 

So I run 



> bcdedit /set {8a8oe6fd-o5a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc} device partition=F:\Windows\system32\winload.exe





> bcdedit /set {8a8oe6ff-o5a8-11df-84d1-b8o151574bfc} device partition=D:\ubuntu\winload\wubildr.mbr


For OSX, i honestly have no idea how to set it up. I'm running as a Hackintosh, running OSX on an x86 machine that was not made my Macintosh, and thus, does not have the macintosh proprietary bootloader that imacs/ect have. So as best as my understanding is of the roundabout installation method i had to use, an EFI bootloader was basically slipstreamed into the install device to call the hard drive to be bootable. So i dont know if the EFI partition or the OSX partition has to be called to boot.

Like i said, i'm in OSX right now, HOWEVER, if this helps any:

My laptop is set up identical to how my desktop was before I FUBAR's my BCD- Primary boot Win7, Secondary boot Vista, tri-boot to WUBI Ubuntu. so here's it's bcdedit report. My desktop's wouldn;t have been far off, other than drive letters obviously (since my laptop has 2 hard drives and my desktop has...3 hard drives, plus 1 external hard drive and 4 jump drives plugged into it most of the time)


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

on the computer that is "broken", what OS(es) are you able to boot into

also where is wubi at, as the identifier number is the exact same as vista, which is on drive F:\, but you say that it is on c:\ So, which one???

EDIT: upload your BCD store (c:\boot\bcd) <-- BCD is a file not a folder
NOTE: \Boot is hidden folder or a protected operating system file, so you will need to see those first

i'll be able to edit the store to a full extent


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> on the computer that is "broken", what OS(es) are you able to boot into
> 
> also where is wubi at, as the identifier number is the exact same as vista, which is on drive F:\, but you say that it is on c:\ So, which one???
> 
> ...


Well, on the laptop, which is the SS I posted, I have Wubi on the same physical drive as Win7. On the desktop, Win7 is the only one I can boot too. When I added the Mac option into the BCD via easy BCD (not modifying linux), that's when booting to linux broke. So I think EasyBCD mis-figured how to boot WUBI style, or something. :shrugs: Either way, the 4 paths I put in there are the absolute locations of the boot loaders for all 4 OSes.

I'll upload the BCD and broken screenshot shortly. Just got home from GF's at 9am, so computer default booted to OSX (via BIOS-set_first_boot_HDD).


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

How can I upload the BCD table? It says in use by system....Is it one of those things I would upload from OSX so that it's not in use?

Keep in mind the bcdedit i posted a post or 2 before was from my laptop, where all 3 options work. So it should give you the template on how things are supposed to look, other than the drive letters, obviously. Hopefully showing you were all the boot paths are, helps too.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

What operating systems work???
*i know Windows 7 works,
*Linux (Ubuntu) does not work
*and Vista does not work
*does MAC OS X work?


oh, Ok, follow these steps to upload the BCD store:
to upload the bcd store you will need to create a new one:
1)open an elevated command prompt
2) enter the following:


> bcdedit /export C:\TSFBCDEXPORT


3)if it states "The operation completed successfully." close the cmd window
4)upload "TSFBCDEXPORT" at the root of C:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> What operating systems work???
> *i know Windows 7 works,
> *Linux (Ubuntu) does not work
> *and Vista does not work
> *does MAC OS X work?


Technical question. Via BCD, only 7 works. via BIOS-Set_First_Boot_HDD, 7 works if I boot to the 3200, Vista works if I boot to the 6400, and OSX works if I boot to the ST drive. Linux is installed via WUBI so there's no way to access it's MBR via BIOS.



> oh, Ok, follow these steps to upload the BCD store:
> to upload the bcd store you will need to create a new one:
> 1)open an elevated command prompt
> 2) enter the following:
> ...


Will do. Let me hop back over to Windows (I'm loving OSX right now. So streamlined.)


edit: using the CMD string you gave me, it's returning "store export operation failed: requested system device not found" for C:/, D:/, F:/, and Y:/.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

> C:/, D:/, F:/, and Y:/.


???? its "C:\" not "C:/"

if you have not done this already run this from Windows 7 (elevated cmd):



```
bcdedit /set {8a80e6fd-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc} device partition=F:
```
ok, Vista should be working now (from the HDD that Windows 7 is on), please test it to make sure


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> ???? its "C:\" not "C:/"
> 
> if you have not done this already run this from Windows 7 (elevated cmd):
> 
> ...












and yes i'm an administrator acct.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

elevated cmd (Start -> all programs -> accesories -> right-click "command prompt" and select "run as Adminisrator) <-- though i am sure that with +3k posts you know how to open an elevated cmd :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> elevated cmd (Start -> all programs -> accesories -> right-click "command prompt" and select "run as Adminisrator) <-- though i am sure that with +3k posts you know how to open an elevated cmd :grin:


Note edit above- my acct is admin (only acct on computer, other than default admin). Used "run as Admin", same result


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

strange:
cmd is pointing to c:\users\steve instead of C:\Windows\system32

so, go to C:\Windows\system32 and run cmd as administrator, does that work?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> strange:
> cmd is pointing to c:\users\steve instead of C:\Windows\system32
> 
> so, go to C:\Windows\system32 and run cmd as administrator, does that work?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

just type in bcdedit does it give an error or give results?

Also, verify that that the file "BCD" exsits in "C:\BOOT\


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> just type in bcdedit does it give an error or give results?
> 
> Also, verify that that the file "BCD" exsits in "C:\BOOT\


system device not found

Windows explorer claims the file exists. I have BCD, BCD.LOG, BCD.LOG1, BCD.LOG2, BOOTSTAT.DAT, memtest.exe


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

try a reboot, hopefully that will fix the problem


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> try a reboot, hopefully that will fix the problem


that, it did not. Did a full shutdown, waited 5 seconds, turned back on


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

see if you can copy the bcd [C:\BOOT\BCD] file (from Windows explorer) to a new location and try to upload the copied file, it seems like you have a BCDedit error


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> see if you can copy the bcd [C:\BOOT\BCD] file (from Windows explorer) to a new location and try to upload the copied file, it seems like you have a BCDedit error


That worked. http://magnethead794.com/upload/BCD.rar
 hopeflly that will work

Also, i just sent easybcd to the dumpster.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

nope, link doesn't work


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

oops. typo.

http://magnethead794.com/upload/BCD.rar


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

of course, computers hate me
*I* can't edit because it can't detect partition F:\, as *my* computer is not the same as yours, geez windows, can't you pretend that F: is there???

SO, dig easyBCD out of the dumpster and delete all entries other than Windows 7

Next, see if "bcdedit" to work
if it does not work, then you will need to use a Windows 7 installation disk or recovery disk


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what are you using to edit it? Anything I could find? 

The thing is, using the recovery disk, that will re-detect vista, BUT what about linux and OSX? Esp linux- it's MBR is within windows'. Times like this, i wish SATA drivers were a dime a dozen. I'd stick a 4th hard drive in there and give it Linux dedication....


I went to install easyBCD again. Start it up in the GUI, and it can't find the BCD either. ... out pops the DVD


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, DVD won't work either. Says the recovery console is a different version than the windows installation. I guess i'll have to uninstall Wubi and just try to get 7 and Vista to work together again, then I can move on to Linux on a 4th drive. 

I would ask if there's a way I couls install Ubuntu stand-alone on a piece of the huge empty space of the 1TB drive, sharing it with OSX, but i have a feeling the answer will be "uh, asking for trouble".

Fry's says $40 will get me a 400GB drive, if only I had $40....


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

acually, i was just going to use bcdedit and easyBCD to do it, but since i only have a C:\ and E:\

EDIT: ok, try this BCD file, i think every thing but Mac OS X will boot from Windows 7's drive (c:\), you will just have to select the correct HDD for now i'll work on getting it to boot from C:

i just had to create the paths and a fake file

EDIT2: place the file in C:\BOOT\


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> acually, i was just going to use bcdedit and easyBCD to do it, but since i only have a C:\ and E:\
> 
> EDIT: ok, try this BCD file, i think every thing but Mac OS X will boot from Windows 7's drive (c:\), you will just have to select the correct HDD for now i'll work on getting it to boot from C:
> 
> ...


Frankly, I would be happy just to get the DVD to work and just have 7 and Vista. At least then I could re-try easybcd :/

I'm just gonna wipe linux for now, i should have just put it on a dedicated HDD like i knew I should have. I figured WUBI was too good to be true. easyBCD is detecting win7 as XP, bcdedit wont work, and easybcd wont work. In other words, I think WUBI FUBAR'd my BCD..... I'll try yours..MAYBE it will at least do something.

In the meantime, I'm making a .dmg of my Hackintosh installer so I can switch my external HDD to OSX and NTFS formatting.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

well try my file first as you might not have to go through that process

might as well try it as it will not mess up 7 as i did not touch that entry


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> well try my file first as you might not have to go through that process
> 
> might as well try it as it will not mess up 7 as i did not touch that entry


here goes

-

No worky. Win7 only working entry... :4-dontkno

easybcd still thinks that I'm running XP...i guess because it can't find the BCD either?

I tried Win7 x86 and x64, both said that I had the wrong DVD inserted to run recovery console


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Since the CD gave me conflict nissues, I dug bootsect.exe off of the dics and ran the /nt60 C: switch, and i got my MBR back. I just wiped out the BCD files and left Win7. So we're kinda back where we started. Now I'll boot to DVD and get the Vista partition to get recognized. Who knows, i might find OSX.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Neither Win7DVD will work still. But EasyBCD is at least finding the BCD now. Wonder if bcd edit works? 

In fact, it does.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

well try this:

i *might* still work after you followed off on your own process...

the problem with the other one is that i let easyBCD create entries, ya, entries with wrong identifiers


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> well try this:
> 
> i *might* still work after you followed off on your own process...
> 
> the problem with the other one is that i let easyBCD create entries, ya, entries with wrong identifiers


Doesn't work. In use by System. Admin from sys32 doesn't help.

still dont know why the DVD recovery console says incorrect version..


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

well you said "bcdedit" works right if so type this:


```
bcdedit /import C:\...
```
replace "..." with the path to the file, just remember "C:\" not "C:/" :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> well you said "bcdedit" works right if so type this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


*bonks head

After doing that and correcting the drive letters...see what it does

For simplicity, lets ignore OSX for now, and ignore Linux completely. I'm going to remove it completely.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

nope, still not working. I set Win7 to C:\ and it worked. Set Vista to F:\ and it didn't.

Granted this is the easy way out, I'm almost wondering if it would be easier to just let 7 and vista and Linux and ect.... all be standalone, and let OSX's bootloader (chameleon) control it. That way, everybody's bootloader is happy (winload, winload, GRUB, Chameleon) and nobody is mad at anybody else.. (yea right).

idea?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

> nope, still not working. I set Win7 to C:\ and it worked. Set Vista to F:\ and it didn't.


did you run something in bcdedit? What?
or easyBCD?

also, no need to remove linux


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

That was through easybcd. the drives were all "deletedPartition" and it's a good thing I caught that. Either way, see post above.

The reason i'm thinking to let Chameleon deal with it, is 

1) because I'm tired of dealing with this crap. What was sooo bad about boot.ini?

2) Chameloen's method is "Here's every storage device on your computer, MBR or not. Where do you want to boot?"

3) I don't have to screw with chameleon. It self-detects per-boot.

4) I'm going to remove linux because i already uninstalled the WUBI modulator, and since it was a wubi install, theres no grub. So i'll get a 4th SATA drive for linux. frys has a sale, $40 for a new 400GB seagate. not too bad. then I'll have 2TB of total storage.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

try the file without modifying it, because as long as you still have all of those partitions it should work. as it is only Your easy BCD that is displaying the error

Since I edited the BCD file from your uploaded file, the identifiers are the same as yours, also take a look, the correct drive letters and paths are there, except for OS X

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device unknown
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {default}
resumeobject {8a80e6f7-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
displayorder {default}
{8a80e6fd-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
{ntldr}
{8a80e6ff-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {default}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {8a80e6f9-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice unknown
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {8a80e6f7-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
nx OptIn

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {8a80e6fd-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
device partition=F:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Vista
osdevice unknown
systemroot \Windows

Windows Legacy OS Loader
------------------------
identifier {ntldr}
device unknown
path \NST\nst_mac.mbr
description NST Mac OS X

Windows Legacy OS Loader
------------------------
identifier {8a80e6ff-05a8-11df-84d1-b80151574bfc}
device partition=D:
path \ubuntu\winload\wubildr.mbr
description Wubi Ubuntu


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

trouble with Chameloen is, if it does not work, then i can't help you, you should try my file first because if it works then it will be easier then letting chameloen doing it

Edit: and it might save you $40:smile:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i still dont understand how it boots to OSX. Boot.ini in 9x was so easy. 
The thing is, the /NST/nst_mac.mbr doesn't exist. thats the deal with chameleon- since i installed as a hackintosh, I didn't load the bootloader installed in OSX that creates the NST directory. It loads into chameleon, and I don't know how to load into that from BCD.

Why'd they have to change to drive letters. I liked [drive,partition] better than [letter][path].

Sorry, but microsoft just hacks me more day by day. Thus the reason that I got osx.

I already uninstalled wubi, but it might still load the wubimbr. I'll look.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Bad news. No worky. win7 option took m to recovery console on CD, which gave version error. 

Thankfully, I had appended a 5th failsafe option in easybcd with the true win7 path. SoI just bounced the bcd back to win7 only.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

take a look at this page: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2461...p_vista_osx86_vista_bootloader_chain0_method/

i was going to try that after we got the other OSes on there feet

Edit: didn't see your last post, back where we started, right?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes. back in shallow water. FWIW I just removed the linux partition and extended the C:\ to the full disk. It was nearly full anyways. $40 for a HDD is nothing for me.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> take a look at this page: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2461...p_vista_osx86_vista_bootloader_chain0_method/
> 
> i was going to try that after we got the other OSes on there feet
> 
> Edit: didn't see your last post, back where we started, right?


That would be half helpful, at least using chain0, but that's all I get from it. I dont have XP thus no legacy entry, and he has vista and XP on the same physical drive


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

ok can you post a screenshot of Disk management
what are you planning on doing? 

1)are you going to use chameleon 
2)or are you just going to install all into a separate HDD?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

> Windows Boot Manager
> --------------------
> identifier {bootmgr}
> device unknown
> ...


Well, i see a legacy entry, do you:grin:

also, if you modify the steps it will work with or without XP


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, late last night, I started unhooking hard drives, and finally got 7 and vista to play along. So I have 7 and vista working. Then I added chain0 per the guide:

I also found this, which contradicts the one you posted.. http://inihilist.wordpress.com/2008...a-and-mac-os-x-105-real-quick-and-fool-proof/


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

is OS X working?? what happens when you select it?

EDIT: upload pic of device manager and try this if OS X is not working:


```
bcdedit /set {9c1a7d85-716b-11df-868d-c51d929a1eaa} device Partition=C:
```
Note: replace "C:" with the partition that chain0 is on, do not include "\" just drive letter and a ":" (colon)

Note2: you can copy this and paste it cmd, and yes i typed the correct identifier for you:smile:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> is OS X working?? what happens when you select it?
> 
> EDIT: upload pic of device manager and try this if OS X is not working:
> 
> ...


Let me connect the OSX hard drive back up, i'll have you the device manager SS. Yes, chain0 is in root of C:\.

Edit: almost forgot. I'm using SATA. Gotta love plug'n'play hard drives.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Will reboot now to check status.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

sry, I meant Disk manager, also since chain0 is in the root of C: type my command above in an elevated cmd, that is ONLY if mac OS X DOES NOT BOOT


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

[/url]

When I ran the part you gave me, it added the backslash onto the C: automatically, FYI


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

can you still boot into Windows?
Is this with or without my fix?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> can you still boot into Windows?
> Is this with or without my fix?


in windows now. That was with device as boot. rebooting now with device as C:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I got the same error, 0xc98, with device as C:\


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, now we are getting experimental:grin:

So, first backup your bcd file

```
bcdedit /export C:\BCDexport
```
then try this:

```
bcdedit /deletevalue {9c1a7d85-716b-11df-868d-c51d929a1eaa} osdevice
```
If you ever need to recover and use the backup, type this (from Windows 7 OR the recovery environment's cmd)

```
bcdedit /import C:\BCDexport
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i mark i said:


> ok, now we are getting experimental:grin:
> 
> So, first backup your bcd file
> 
> ...


0xc98


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

How hard can it be to ask BCD to boot to an absolute location? You wouldn't think it would be so hard to say "Boot to Disk 1 partition 1"

I can boot to any of the 3 OSes using the toggle bootloader. Why can't BCD just load absolute values? I thought that's how the old boot.ini method worked??

SCSI-0 - P0 is the 640 GB drive, vista
SCSI-1 - P1 is 320 GB drive, Win7
SCSI-2 - P3 is 1TB Drive, OS X


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

ya, i know i been looking how to do that too, maybe someone can create file that will act like a "link"

also, are you planing to install Wubi Ubuntu on a new partition or did you already purchase the extra HDD?

EDIT: easyBCD claims it can chainload OS X just as you want it (the Absolute location thing), so i'll take a look at it


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> ya, i know i been looking how to do that too, maybe someone can create file that will act like a "link"
> 
> also, are you planing to install Wubi Ubuntu on a new partition or did you already purchase the extra HDD?
> 
> EDIT: easyBCD claims it can chainload OS X just as you want it (the Absolute location thing), so i'll take a look at it


Haven't bought HDD yet. But the Linux will be on the separate drive..and Definately NOT WUBI'd! Get OSX first, then cross the linux bridge when I get there. I'm pretty sure getting BCD to recognize GRUB is a tad easier...I'm not sure if it willstill have it's separate MBR file, but we'll se when we get there.

I saw BCD2.0 beta supported chain0 natively, but i can't find it in a non-beta...? I'm on easybcd 1.52


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

you can also try a program called GAG, which will allow you to chose what HDD to boot into

http://gag.sourceforge.net/

The pic is from a virtual machine that i was running

you might want to try it in a virtual machine first to get a feel for it


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> you can also try a program called GAG, which will allow you to chose what HDD to boot into
> 
> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
> 
> The pic is from a virtual machine that i was running


If I did that, wouldn't it be more or less the same thing as Chameleon, just switching boot orders?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

ya it is just allowing you to switch the HDD to boot into, but it was just a suggestion (a stupid one nonetheless)


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

yep i'm running the beta, you have to register at their forums first http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=642

Wubi is probable going to be easier, because it will just add a correct entry, instead of having grub overwrite everything, or having to deal with easyBCD (I trust Wubi one **** of alot more than easyBCD)

it doesn't seem like it supports chain0


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> yep i'm running the beta, you have to register at their forums first http://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=642
> 
> Wubi is probable going to be easier, because it will just add a correct entry, instead of having grub overwrite everything, or having to deal with easyBCD (I trust Wubi one **** of alot more than easyBCD)
> 
> it doesn't seem like it supports chain0


downloading it now.

That's true. As long as It will WUBI correctly from the 4th HDD. I'd install it on the dead space of the 1 TB drive, but i've read that having chameleon and GRUB on the same physical disk...bad juju.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

magnethead said:


> downloading it now.
> 
> That's true. As long as It will WUBI correctly from the 4th HDD. I'd install it on the dead space of the 1 TB drive, but i've read that having chameleon and GRUB on the same physical disk...bad juju.


True, BUT Wubi installs into a VHD, meaning that you don't even have to create a partition for it, heck place in your C: drive


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Just opened 2.0. Holy ****.. big difference. I didnt reealize 1.52 was so ancient.

Thats how i had it before, it split my C drive...and made me almost run out of windows 7 disk space. If i have it install into a 150 GB partition on the Y drive (which is like 600+MB empty), will it still install the loader into the windows 7 OS?

Actually, looking in 2.0, it lets you chainboot for Linux. So i can instal it free-standing...which would go back to chameleon vs GRUB. But IMO, after all this, I'd rather it be freestanding, I think.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

all Wubi does is creates a VHD
then Runs "bcdedit" and add the correct line to it to boot into the VHD
then it installs Ubuntu inside of the VHD, meaning that GRUB will be in the Virtual HDD, not on a real HDD and messing up the MBR

Any gotcha?
Hibernation is not supported under Wubi, moreover Wubi filesystem is more vulnerable to hard-reboots (turning off the power) and power outages than a normal filesystem, so try to avoid unplugging the power. An Ubuntu installation to a dedicated partition provides a filesystem that is more robust and can better tolerate such events.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> all Wubi does is creates a VHD
> then Runs "bcdedit" and add the correct line to it to boot into the VHD
> then it installs Ubuntu inside of the VHD, meaning that GRUB will be in the Virtual HDD, not on a real HDD and messing up the MBR
> 
> ...


Thus, another reason to make it stand-alone. We get power outages darn near daily here. A UPS is in my near future, I guarantee it.

Anywho, lets ignore linux, since I like how easybcd has the chainloader for linux builtin. 

The problem is still that easybcd deaults to look for OSX's Darwin loader, not Chameleon. There must be a chainloader somewhere.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

what steps did you follow for the chain0 file ???

also if you install ubuntu, make sure that you disconnect all drive, because it will overwrite the MBR


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> what steps did you follow for the chain0 file ???
> 
> also if you install ubuntu, make sure that you disconnect all drive, because it will overwrite the MBR


i always isolate drives when I install OSes. That's howi got emergency recover to run of the DVD last night, i isolated drives.

I just downloadd the chain0 file and put it in root.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, please upload the bcd file output as text



> bcdedit > C:\bcdoutput2.txt


and this one:


> bcdedit /enum all > C:\bcdENUMall.txt


thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> ok, please upload the bcd file output as text
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

```
bcdedit /deletevalue {127a6fac-714b-11df-976f-001fd0d5acca} systemroot
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

did that. Reboot and try again?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

did it work?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

nope. 0xc98


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

are you able to boot into Vista? HOW? by switvhing boot drives?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> are you able to boot into Vista? HOW? by switvhing boot drives?


Chameleon is looking mighty rosey right now. Using it for master bootloader is looking...optimal.

and yes. Switching drives on boot menu. That's how i get into all 3 OS's right now.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

tempting isn't it...:grin:


```
bcdedit /copy {current} /d "Windows Vista"
```
take note of the UUID (it will look something like this: {xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxx} please post that UUID, so i can just copy and paste into the commands


```
bcdedit /set {*UUID*} device partition=F:
```
place that UUID in there; and set the partition to whatever one vista is on

What does your displayeder (in red) say?


```
C:\Windows\system32>bcdedit

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier              {bootmgr}
device                  partition=C:
path                    \bootmgr
description             Windows Boot Manager
locale                  en-US
inherit                 {globalsettings}
default                 {current}
resumeobject            {994c9ea0-f2a3-11de-8858-c81d9f052c64}
displayorder            {current}
toolsdisplayorder       {memdiag}
timeout                 15

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier              {current}
device                  partition=C:
path                    \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description             Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
locale                  en-US
recoverysequence        {50f054a8-3716-11df-a0dc-f95b7f91cddc}
recoveryenabled         Yes
osdevice                partition=C:
systemroot              \Windows
resumeobject            {5931b6cb-5239-11df-80c3-806e6f6e6963}

C:\Windows\system32>
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

umm...oh boy.

"system device not found" We're back to that error....


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

s*** , your computer hates us! Well upload the BCD store and i'll edit it, you might have to boot into another OS to do so....

FYI: the bcd store is at C:\BOOT\bcd <--bcd is the file not a folder


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> s*** , your computer hates us! Well upload the BCD store and i'll edit it, you might have to boot into another OS to do so....
> 
> FYI: the bcd store is at C:\BOOT\bcd <--bcd is the file not a folder


Like I said. I'm thinking Chameleon is going to be the easy way to do this.... Because we're just going in circles, trying to make Windows so something that Windows does not want to do.

Let me boot to DVD and do startup repair, and I'll just leave it be. Because Windows is acting like a spoiled brat- Windows wants to be windows, and it's going to be windows. It doesn't want to play musical bootloader. :4-dontkno


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

alright...

good luck with Chameleon:wave:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, went to DVD, unhooked the 1TB drive, but left Chain0. 

Vista DVD and 7 DVD both recognized OSX instantly.

edit: Just tried the boot option. Still gives a 0xc98

I'm gonna do an experiment, and go to the DVD with the 1TB plugged in...wonder if it will detect OSX on the hard drive.

edit: Nope


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

wait, how did you get those files, is "bcdedit" working??

if so, follow instructions per post #81


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> wait, how did you get those files, is "bcdedit" working??
> 
> if so, follow instructions per post #81


I booted to the DVD to restore the "factory" BCD.

Which UUID do you want?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

the UUID that will be displayed after running:

```
bcdedit /copy {current} /d "Windows Vista"
```
cmd will reply with:

```
C:\Windows\system32>bcdedit /copy {current} /d "Windows Vista"
The entry was successfully copied to {6feebeb6-712b-11df-a173-aff02a0f334b}.
```
use the UUID that is in red, because yours will be different from mine


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Well my vista is already working...so ?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

haha. So any other ideas on the OSX deal? Microsoft clearly recognizes the chain0 file, but I have no earthly idea how to do anything with it....


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

assign a drive letter to the EFI partition


```
bcdedit /set {MAC UUID} osdevice Partition=G:
```
replace "MAC UUID" with the mac OS X's UUID and and "G:" with whatever label you assigned the EFI partition


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> assign a drive letter to the EFI partition
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wont let me, greyed out


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

you can chose whatever drive letter you want, just be sure that you correct it in cmd

ie, if you use "M:" then type "bcdedit....Partition=M:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> you can chose whatever drive letter you want, just be sure that you correct it in cmd
> 
> ie, if you use "M:" then type "bcdedit....Partition=M:


I CANT change the EFI letter in Disk mgr. All options are grayed out, I'm thinking because EFI and Mac OS (journaled) are 2 Formats that Windows does not Recgonize


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

use cmd to assign a drive letter http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc757491(WS.10).aspx


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

okay, did that, assigned EFI volume to Z:\. set BCD to partition Z:\ and path \ and still 0xc98'd


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

no slash or path, just as follows:



> bcdedit /set {MAC UUID} osdevice Partition=Z:


also go ahead and give chameleon a try if you want to, but before you use it save your current BCD config



> bcdedit /export C:\savebcd


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i MaRk i said:


> no slash or path, just as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> also go ahead and give chameleon a try if you want to, but before you use it save your current BCD config


What about the path? set it to \ (root) or blank or ?

Im not loading chameleon on windows. I'll just set OSX to first boot if none of this works.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

try this for the actual path: 


> bcdedit /set {MAC UUID} systemroot ....


replace the UUID and "....." with the path (NO Drive letter) for example for windows it would be "\Windows" and thats all, but I don't know what it is for OS X


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

> i still dont understand how it boots to OSX. Boot.ini in 9x was so easy.
> The thing is, the /NST/nst_mac.mbr doesn't exist. thats the deal with chameleon- since i installed as a hackintosh, I didn't load the bootloader installed in OSX that creates the NST directory. It loads into chameleon, and I don't know how to load into that from BCD.
> 
> Why'd they have to change to drive letters. I liked [drive,partition] better than [letter][path].
> ...


I just came up with an idea:idea:, we CAN use boot.ini

1.) obtain NTLDR, NTDETECT.COM, and BOOT.INI (an XP virtual machine, XP install CD, Somewhere-i-don't-want-to-know:grin:

2.) Place them at the root of C:\

3)

```
bcdedit /create {ntldr} /d other
```
Note: "Other" is the description, change it if you wish, but remember this "link" will take you to the classic XP boot loader, so you CAN place more than one OS in there.

3.)

```
bcdedit /set {ntldr} Device partition=c:
```


```
bcdedit /set {ntldr} path \ntldr
```
4.) edit the boot.ini to boot OS X, i hope that you know how to edit boot.ini because i'm not familiar with it :embarased


----------

